
Amazon Offers Cheap Prime to Government Aid Recipients - VotedforKodos
http://reason.com/blog/2017/06/06/amazon-offers-discounts-on-prime-to-peop
======
AlaskaCasey
Amazon now has Walmart and other discount brick and mortar stores in the
crosshairs. In 2013 Americans spent $76 million in food stamps and something
like 28% of that was spent at Walmart. It sounds like a pretty significant
piece of pie that Amazon has its eyes on.
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/08/05/how_much_walm...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/08/05/how_much_walmart_gets_in_food_stamp_dollars_the_answer_may_be_forthcoming.html)

